# Any info for a new CBD liquid user ?



## Hallucinated_ (30/4/20)

Hi,

1st time getting some CBD liquid,

I have pods ready for it but how do i use it ?

For reference, i purchased a 30ml 200mg bottle,
Here is the link
https://www.vapecartel.co.za/products/blackberry-shake-1?variant=31212468404277

Can this be used just as is in a pod ? or is this a concetrated batch meant to mix with your existing ejuice by a small percentage at a time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (30/4/20)

Hallucinated_ said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1st time getting some CBD liquid,
> 
> ...


Your nickname suggests that you don’t need it though

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hallucinated_ (30/4/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Your nickname suggests that you don’t need it though


Lol, faaaaak !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (1/5/20)

Hallucinated_ said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1st time getting some CBD liquid,
> 
> ...



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/mr-hardwicks-purecbd.t63482/
Pop in,there should be answers for you.


----------

